# Employment Visa-UAE



## samjoel12

Hi,

I have got two offers from UAE as a Mechanical engineer,To both the companies i have signed my offer letter and i have send the passport copy and photos ,My question is will it be a problem in getting my emplyment visa from either one company till now i have not entered UAE .. 

Thanks Sam


----------



## BedouGirl

I think you will have a problem when the second one applies for your visa after the first one has started the process. I just hope the first company is the one you want to work for!! If I was you, I would stop one of them from starting the visa process.


----------



## samjoel12

Hi,Thanks for your reply,
I have some more questions also ,

1)After attestation in my degree certificate the company will start proceesing the visa or before itself they start applying for visa?
2)what will happen if both the companies apply for my visa?
3)Will i be having problem in entering UAE?


Thanks
Sam


----------



## BedouGirl

Re-read my message, you need to stop one of the companies. You cannot have two companies apply for your visa at the same time, one will definitely be rejected and it may affect the other one too. Also, you need to remember this is a small place, word gets around. People remember and you never know when the company you didn't join might suddenly become very appealing to you again. Ask the one you want to join how far the process has gone to find out where you stand and pull the plug on the other one.


----------



## Options

Have you heard of the KISS principle? Keep It Simple Sir.
BedouGirl is right.
Apply with ONE sponsor.
That's it.
Good Luck.


----------



## I_have_a_dream

Hello everyone!
I could really use somebody's help right now.
I applied from my home country for a position in a hotel in RAK through an agency. I had an interview in December 2012, I signed the offer (btw, the offer was signed only by me, not by other side). The hotel was supposed to open in February. I was on stand by.
In the mean time I was offered a better job with Emirates and also put on hold for 3 months.
3 weeks ago I got a call from Emirates and cancelled the joining process for the hotel. But now they contacted me from the agency asking me to cover the expenses for visa, since the hotel is finally opening in October. And I didn't even receive the visa, they didn't send me.
Can somebody advise what to do? Do I really need to pay for the visa, and if somebody know how much it is. Also, can this situation jeopardize my joining to Emirates.
An answer is highly appreciated!


----------

